# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  شرح بعض ضربات التنس بالصور

## إبتسام السهم

الفورهاند : هو الضربة الامامية اي عندما يضرب اللاعب الكرة بالوجه الأمامي للمضرب






السلايس  : يستخدم بالارسال عندما يضرب اللاعب الكرة بشكل مقوس 
تدور الكرة وتنحرف الى اليسار اذا كان اللاعب يمني والعكس صحيح
ويستخدم بالتبادل ( سلايس باكهاند وسلايس فورهاند ) والصور كافية لتوضيح كيفية ضرب ودوران الكرة
السلايس باكهاند





السلايس فورهاند 







الدروب شوت : عندما يسقط اللاعب الكرة قريبة من الشبكة بحيث يصعب على المنافس الوصول اليها







الباسينغ شوت : عندما يصعد المنافس الى الشبكة ويتم ضرب الكرة لتتجاوز المنافس






الاوفر هيد : ضرب الكرة من اعلى الى اسفل











الانسايد اوت : 







الفولي : ضرب الكرة بالباكهاند او الفورهاند قبل ان تنزل الكرة الى الملعب 
فولي فورهاند

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ابتسام سهم * 


*يعطيك  العافيه * 


*الصور  و  والتوضيح  رائع * 


*ما ننحرم من جديدك * 

*تحياتي*

----------


## Taka

*أخوي ] إبتسام السهم [*
*يزاك الله ألف خير*
*عالصور التوضيحيه*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم  :noworry:

----------


## محروم

شكرا على الصور التعليمية

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إحدى أفضل الألعاب هي التنس الأرضي , شخصياً أقوم بممارسة هذهِ الرياضة مرتين أسبوعياً

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيَمة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم  :noworry:

----------

